# How to check whether partner education qualifies for bonus points



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone guide do I need to go through the same process for recognizing partner qualification points. (online application at nzqa site)

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sanaqvi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide do I need to go through the same process for recognizing partner qualification points. (online application at nzqa site)
> 
> Thanks


Yes you will.


----------

